# Locust or Crickets



## dodger26 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Just wondering whats best to feed 3month old Dragons, so far have used both and they dont appear to mind either. I'm the one who dont like the crickets ( they smell and seem more messy). Also where does everyone keep there's mine have moved from the lounge to the porch now thinking about the shed mainly because of the smell.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Everything seems to prefer locusts (my dragon goes mental for them) and mine don't smell at all unlike the crix I was breeding! Moving them to the shed mihgt be a good idea! The smell does start to get over powering! Lol.


Draven


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

I use locusts simply because somehow the feckin crickets always seem to escape during the night.. :cussing:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Dragons usually won't mind either but I would go with locust. Crickets smell (as you know lol), escape (just read the number of threads on this) from anything, bite, are noisy, are not as good nutritionally and are just generally minging!!!!!!!!! The only thing in their favour is they are cheaper - but I wouldn't use them even if they were free. As you can probably tell - I HATE crix


----------



## dodger26 (Jul 13, 2009)

LOL, Have now resorted to leaving my remaining crickets in back garden, whilst i use them up. Friday was the last straw, came home, fed the Dragons, popped out, returned to find my partner standing in the kitchen stressed out with various saucepan lids scattered around the floor with crickets under them. Everytime she went in there another one had appeared, turned out one of the vent covers had moved in the viv leaving a small hole for the buggers to get out of. Still finding the blighters now :whip:


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

mate my house is like a rain forrest at night some how my vent mesh has come un stuck and they have been getting out 4 weeks and about 8 pm every night all u hear are the crix lol my gf hates it lol im moving soon so the pep moving in will have a nice noise to fall a sleep to hehe does any 1 know a good way to kill them that have got out ?


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

99p Stores sell the cockroach glue traps - they are very effective.: victory:


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

I bought various "RAID" bug sprays. The one for flying bugs works great. I emptied 1/2 a can down under the floor boards where there were about 10. All within 1m or so to the gap i sprayed in. All died within minuets. Also did it around the boiler as i knew a few were in there. Oh and under the cooker too. All worked great.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

dodger26 said:


> LOL, Have now resorted to leaving my remaining crickets in back garden, whilst i use them up. Friday was the last straw, came home, fed the Dragons, popped out, returned to find my partner standing in the kitchen stressed out with various saucepan lids scattered around the floor with crickets under them. Everytime she went in there another one had appeared, turned out one of the vent covers had moved in the viv leaving a small hole for the buggers to get out of. Still finding the blighters now :whip:


Told you so:lol2: Hope your partner doesn't make you suffer tooooo much.


----------



## D_Allen (Jul 29, 2009)

cpould you feed animals grasshoppers or not? wasnt sure if you could or not?


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sollytear said:


> I bought various "RAID" bug sprays. The one for flying bugs works great. I emptied 1/2 a can down under the floor boards where there were about 10. All within 1m or so to the gap i sprayed in. All died within minuets. Also did it around the boiler as i knew a few were in there. Oh and under the cooker too. All worked great.


the only problem is if escapees come across the spray, pick some up or ingest some or whatever, then manage to crawl back into the vivarium where they get eaten. and the toxins get passed into your reptiles. it sounds unlikely, but ive seen 2 crickets crawl back into the vivarium having escaped weeks earlier. ive also found a turkistan roach in there that escaped from my roach colony and somehow managed to find a gap large enough to squeeze in, then hid behind a branch to avoid becoming lizard food! they could have been anywhere prior to getting into the viv, so id try to avoid toxic products if possible.


----------



## kanz (Jan 4, 2009)

jools said:


> Dragons usually won't mind either but I would go with locust. Crickets smell (as you know lol), escape (just read the number of threads on this) from anything, bite, are noisy, are not as good nutritionally and are just generally minging!!!!!!!!! The only thing in their favour is they are cheaper - but I wouldn't use them even if they were free. As you can probably tell - I HATE crix



Damn right , it torture i tell ya.


----------

